# Razer Naga 2014 Mausrad defekt



## Rekolitz (15. Juni 2015)

Hi,

da nach längerer Zeit meine Naga 2014 so langsam den Geist aufgibt und nun das Mausrad defekt ist, wollte ich sie endlich mal aufschrauben und schauen, ob vielleicht noch was zu retten ist. Problem ist, dass das Mausrad nur noch sehr schlecht reagiert und oft beim nach unten scrollen einfach nach oben scrollt. Grund ist bestimmt, dass irgendein Sensor verstaubt/verschmutzt etc. ist (Das ist auch gut möglich: Zigarettenasche?)

Kennt einer eventuell eine Methode, wie man hierfür am besten vorgeht? Eventuell sogar mit ner guten Videoanleitung? (Auf YT habe ich dazu nur Videos für die HEX/Chroma gefunden)

Freue mich auf eure Unterstützung! 
Gruß


----------



## XeT (15. Juni 2015)

Schrauben sind unter den gleitern. Kannst auch bei Youtube die Videos nehmen, die nagas nehmen sich nicht viel. 

razer naga disassembly
Da findest die älteren Mäuse auch.


----------



## Combi (15. Juni 2015)

habe aus eigener erfahrung lernen müssen,das razer schrott produziert.
meine frau und ich waren hardcoregamer in cod.european league.
also immer die maus doppelt kaufen.
von diamondback,copperhead,habu bis mamba.
insgesammt 700 euro razerschrott im schrank.

was du höchstens machen kannst,
schraub die auf und schau das mausrad an,
da is an einer seite ne metallplatte mit rastern am mausrad.
entweder mit massig kraft im daumen,oder kleiner zange,die rasterplatte wieder ans mausrad andrücken,
damit die rasterung wieder funktioniert.
oder,wenn garantie noch vorhanden,wegschicken und tauschen lassen.

ich hatte in 4-6 jahren über 20 razerschrottmäuse,
aber in den letzten 4 jahren nur 2 roccatmäuse.ne kone plus,
und jetzt ne xtd.
ergonomisch top,features 1a,qualität herausragend,genauigkeit perfekt.
service und support einzigartig.
ich bleibe bei roccat und ärgere mich immer noch über razer und meine kohle.


----------



## XeT (15. Juni 2015)

Combi schrieb:


> ich hatte in 4-6 jahren über 20 razerschrottmäuse,
> aber in den letzten 4 jahren nur 2 roccatmäuse.ne kone plus,
> und jetzt ne xtd.
> ergonomisch top,features 1a,qualität herausragend,genauigkeit perfekt.
> ...



Also hardware ist immer eine Sache des Umgangs. Meine Naga ging nach 4jahren das Mausrad kaputt. Das hat sich tot gescrollt, ansonsten ist bei der nichts und ist noch immer in gebrauch seit fast 5 Jahren.  Pro Jahr fast 4-5 Stück zerhauen ist schon grob. Da du scheinbar auch nicht die Garantie nutzen konntest verwundert mich das schon.


----------



## Pyroneo (15. Juni 2015)

Die Handhabung ist ein großes Kriterium was Abnutzung angeht, Razer hat aber starke Produktionsschwankungen scheinbar, habe auch schon massig verschlissen. Nach meinem Gefühl sind Razer-Geräte mit der zeit aber Verarbeitugnstechnisch immer schlechter dafür aber teurer geworden. Wenn ich zB meine G700(Logitech), Kone XTD(Roccat) und die Mamba 2012(Razer) vergleiche, habe alle hier griffbereit, schneidet die razer am schlechtesten ab.
Bei Tastaturen ähnliches. Habe hier die erste BlackWidow mit blauen Schwitches, beste Tastatur ever. Vor kurzen habe ich mir die Chroma gekauft und bin total enttäuscht, viel mehr billiges Plastik, leichter als die erste BlackWidow, die Gummifüße bringen nichts, die Chroma rutscht trotzdem. Von den neuartigen Switches fange ich erst gar nicht an. Habe mir jetzt für die alte BlackWidow neue Switches(rote) bestellt damit es leiser wird. Die Chroma ist bald verkauft.

@TE: So lange du die Rechnung/Lieferschein noch hast, schick die Maus ein. Wenn du sie doch Öffnen must achte bei dem Mausrad auf die Lichtschranke die für die Abtastung zuständig ist, bei meinen Razer-Mäusen war da immer Staub der die Abtastung beeinträchtigt hat. Außer alles mit einem weichen Pinsel zu säubern kannst du aber nicht viel machen. Vielleicht kriegst du auch bei E-Bay eine gleiche Maus mit anderem Defekt so das du aus zweien eine machen kannst, solange genug Handwerkliches Geschick vorhanden ist.


----------



## rhyn2012 (15. Juni 2015)

warum tauscht du sie nicht einfach um? kein kaufbeleg mehr? sonst würde ich nicht selbst dran rum doktoren


----------



## Craiden_Scáth (15. Juni 2015)

Ich kann mich hier nur anschließen hatte in den Anfängen Razer, da waren die sachen echt gut. Aber alles seit 2012 ist mir nur noch kaputt gegangen und dies einfach so. Ich gehe mit den sachen sehr sorgfälltig um aber Razer sachen sind einfach auseinandergefallen.


----------



## Rekolitz (15. Juni 2015)

Also mit Ausnahme des Mausrads ist bei der Maus noch alles wunderbartiptop in Ordnung. Habe Sie nun 1 Jahr wirklich intensiv in Benutzung gehabt und WoW-Arena Gameplay war für mich dann auch der ausschlaggebendste Grund diese Naga zu kaufen, wegen der genialen Binding-Möglichkeiten für alle Macros.

Mag sein, dass es weitaus bessere Mäuse gibt, aber das soll nun wirklich nicht Thema sein und ich werde mich auch nicht über die Qualität der Maus auslassen, da ich relativ zufrieden mit dieser bin.

Werde dann mal versuchen, sie auseinanderzubauen und mit einem Pinsel evtl. reinigen. Wäre dennoch cool, wenn noch einer nen guten Tip für das Mausradproblem hat!

Gruß

@Combi: Bearbeitest du deine Mäuse mit nem Vorschlaghammer?!


----------



## ich111 (15. Juni 2015)

Wenn die erst ein Jahr alt ist: Einschicken, rühr die Maus selbst ja nicht an!


----------



## Rekolitz (15. Juni 2015)

Oh und beim zweiten Beitrag wieder vergessen zu editieren: Rechnung sowie Garantie nicht mehr vorhanden!!! Mein Versuch wäre es es selbst hinzubekommen und wenns scheitern sollen auch nicht allzu schlimm: Dann gibts eben ne neu!


----------



## zampano006 (15. Juni 2015)

meine razer (deathadder) hatte das doppelclick-syndrom. ich habe wurstfinger und habe es trotzdem hinbekommen die auseinanderzubauen, die switches zurechtzubiegen und sie wieder zusammenzubauen. 
dann wirst du es wohl auch hinbekommen das mausrad zu reinigen, was wesentlich einfacher ist. 
ich habe auf youtube gesehen, dass man probleme mim mausrad durch eine dünne schicht farbe auf der querstange des mausrades lösen kann. 
zu razer: die qualität wird wirklich nicht besser. meine erste razermaus hat ca. 5 jahre gehalten (trotz starker beanspruchung) und ich habe sie nur ausgetauscht weil ich was neues wollte und die farbe von der maustaste durch die benutzung abgegangen war.
Meine jetztige hatte nach 2 jahren schon erste probleme trotz wesentlich seltenerer benutzung. sobald die kaputt geht wechsle ich die marke.  (dazwischen ist noch eine dem orangensaft zum opfer gefallen, die wurde aber anstandslos ersetzt) 
mein B-Ware Razer-headset hält sich allerdings schon seit mehr als 2 jahren und zeigt noch keinerlei alterserscheinungen, obwohl ich normalerweise innerhalb von einem jahr ein headset kaputt habe (ich knalle gerne mal mim kopf gegen die tür).
ich glaube also dass nur die mäuse von razer inzwischen eine beschissene qualität haben.


----------

